# What's my Whizzer worth?



## Kris (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi All,
  I inherited this Whizzer from my Mom. I've had  a lot of fun zipping around the beach with my bike, but it's time to invest in something a little safer. You know how fast these Whizzers are and they are screaming fun, but I like speed and shouldn't have such small tires for how fast I go. I'd like to sell this and have no idea what it's worth. I think my Dad bought it for her in Pomona about 15 years ago for $2,500.00. I believe it's a 1947 and that the fenders aren't original. I have the serial number if needed. If anyone could give me an idea of what it's worth, I'd appreciate it. 
Kris


----------



## jkent (Feb 20, 2013)

What is the serial number of the bicycle and the Engine? 
Thanks, JKent


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

...the serial is in the last pic, H134971. 
These used to bring $2500, but since the recession hit they are about half that, or $1300ish.
Sad but true. hang on to it if you can, the economy will get better.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd go a bit higher on the appraisal. $1600-$2000.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I'd go a bit higher on the appraisal. $1600-$2000.




..don't get me wrong, I think it's well worth that too, just been watching what they've been gett'n lately.
I've had 5 of 'em.


----------

